# Hard to find job as expat ?



## emanfirstlast (Mar 24, 2015)

Im just about to graduate with a BA in a humanities subject (philosophy, drama, art etc), at a 2:1 or a 1:1, i dont really have any knowledge of cantonese but would like to gain employment in hk as an expat. Will this be difficult ? Can anyone direct me to a job finder service for graduates ? Any tips ?


----------



## LaurieHB (Mar 25, 2015)

It all depends what sort of job you're looking for. Teaching jobs can be a good point of entry, as most people want native speakers, but for everything else you will be competing with local graduates who speak English, Cantonese and Mandarin. The government has created very strong incentives to employ locals rather than foreign graduates, so unless you degree is in something not offered here, it might be tricky to find a job in your branch.


----------



## emanfirstlast (Mar 24, 2015)

How do i go about finding a job as an english teacher? Can you direct me to any websites, im not familiar with the systems in place in HK


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

emanfirstlast said:


> Im just about to graduate with a BA in a humanities subject (philosophy, drama, art etc), at a 2:1 or a 1:1, i dont really have any knowledge of cantonese but would like to gain employment in hk as an expat. Will this be difficult ? Can anyone direct me to a job finder service for graduates ? Any tips ?


Have you got the correct visa to work in Hong Kong?


----------



## emanfirstlast (Mar 24, 2015)

I need a job offer in order to be eligible for a visa under the GEP (General Employment Policy) scheme. But everything is ready to go, its just the visa is dependant on a job offer. However as a UK citizen i can stay for 180 days, but i am not allowed to work.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try applying through https://www.teachaway.com/teaching-public-schools-hong-kong

They actually give a living allowance IRO HK$18,000 per month which in Hong Kong is a real bonus as rents are extremely high


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

emanfirstlast said:


> I need a job offer in order to be eligible for a visa under the GEP (General Employment Policy) scheme. But everything is ready to go, its just the visa is dependant on a job offer. However as a UK citizen i can stay for 180 days, but i am not allowed to work.


If you are under 31 years old and holds a British Citizen passport, then you can apply for a Hong Kong working holiday visa which allows you to work in Hong Kong for 12 months. Please see link below - 

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

You can check HK EDB to see whether it's possible for u to apply as Native English Teacher (NET)


----------



## hkguy (Jul 22, 2015)

emanfirstlast said:


> How do i go about finding a job as an english teacher? Can you direct me to any websites, im not familiar with the systems in place in HK


Most education jobs are posted at jump.mingpao.com


----------

